# 69436-50 or 69436 lt & 69436 rt



## codedog (Dec 21, 2009)

I have been using 69436 with a modifer 50 when  our ASC does these procedures. Most of these are medicaid  patients. Someone told me I should be using 69436 Lt and 69436 RT instead, is this so?


----------



## jthweatt (Dec 21, 2009)

I think that is a carrier-specific issue, either way is correct from a coding stand point.  Contact your local Medicaid carrier to determine how they want you to submit for correct payment.

Jerri, CPC


----------



## elenax (Dec 22, 2009)

I use 69436-50 for medicaid and I get pay with no problem


----------



## CVelez (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree with Jerri it is carrier specific. I'm in FL our Medicaid carrier will only accept modifiers 50, 73 and 74 for an ASC.

Charla, CPC, CASCC


----------

